# Applet neustarten



## Extremefall (9. Jul 2010)

Hallo,
wie kann ich ein applet in den Anfangszustand zurückversetzen? Es soll einfach so die Möglichkeit geben, ein neues Spiel zu starten. Also als wenn das Applet neu gestartet wird. Wie ist das Möglich?


----------



## Michael... (9. Jul 2010)

Möglichkeit 1:
F5 oder Strg+F5 im Browser drücken? Dann wird die Seite neu geladen ;-)
Möglichkeit 2:
Wie bei Applikationen auch in dem man Komponenten, Variablen auf ihren Initalzustand zurücksetzt.


----------



## L-ectron-X (9. Jul 2010)

Michael... hat gesagt.:


> Wie bei Applikationen auch in dem man Komponenten, Variablen auf ihren Initalzustand zurücksetzt.


Genau. Ich würde die Startwerte von Variablen in der überschriebenen start()-Methode setzen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass das Applet automatisch resettet werden kann, sofern man das braucht und man die start()-Methode auch jederzeit aus dem Code heraus aufrufen kann.


----------

